# WW 2 Plane found



## oldscrote (Apr 9, 2011)

This might be of interest to you military lot out there

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/22/20110408/tuk-oukoe-uk-britain-warplane-fa6b408.html


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent. Hope the museum manages to raise it. Nice piece of history there. Cheers, Oldscrote.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 9, 2011)

OOH. Splendid multibeam imagery there. SeaBat, methinks.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2011)

If they can get that up I'll be well impressed, even more if it is restored.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 9, 2011)

Apparently they won't be restoring it since it would need so much of it to be replaced that it would become a virtual replica. But they do hope to display it as is. If they can keep it intact enough.


----------



## John_D (Apr 9, 2011)

THIS Wellington bomber, which is at the Brooklands museum, was recovered from Loch Ness after being submerged for 36 years or so.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 9, 2011)

If only the seas of the Goodwin Sands was as kind to submerged artifacts as the waters of Loch Ness.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2011)

John_D said:


> THIS Wellington bomber, which is at the Brooklands museum, was recovered from Loch Ness after being submerged for 36 years or so.



Ah you mean this one


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought war graves were protected and couldn't be disturbed?


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 17, 2011)

It's only a grave if there are potentially still bodies there, or at least bodies that were never recovered from the crash site. In this case both dead crewmen were accounted for, and the remaining two were taken prisoner.


----------



## 4737carlin (Apr 26, 2011)

Be great if they can get that out, there was one in Birkenhead Park near me which was dug out a few years back


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 26, 2011)

night crawler said:


> If they can get that up I'll be well impressed


That's what she said   
I agree though, it'd be great if they could get it working again.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 26, 2011)

Halifax W1048 which resides at Hendon was brought up from Lake Hoklingen in Norway. It has been partially restored. 






Lets hope they raise the Dornier as it is unique there are no others in existance except maybe bits.


----------

